# Serra ID New Better Pics



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Well last time I posted pics I used the flash and could not get a good flank shot, I had mixed results some said compressus,altuvei,sanchezi. Well I took these pics without flash and I think they are decent flank shots so hopefully I can get a concrete ID on this fish now.Hes about 5" from chin to tail. Thanks in Advance...


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

The bars are really showing...species from a compressus group is my guess


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

c'mon guys its been a whole day and only one reply....help a brother out







frank.................................


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

superman88 said:


> The bars are really showing...species from a compressus group is my guess
> [snapback]1169785[/snapback]​


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah i think its a compressus


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

S. compressus.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

That sucks- I was sold this fish as a rhom. The pictures of compressus' in the species info page - the ones where there pale and dead- to me look like very ugly fish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

deezdrama said:


> That sucks- I was sold this fish as a rhom.[snapback]1170760[/snapback]​


If you liked that fish before you knew its true identity, it shouldn't matter - I can understand your disappointment, but in the end the only thing that counts is whether you enjoy your fish. Right?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have always like the species in the compressus group. I dont think they are ugly at all.

Some more info on your fish:

compressus


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

you should feel luckey you didnt get a p*ssy rhom. i sold my compressus and got a rhom .







i should have kept it


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

S. compressus for sure... They are very nice fish and like what was said by Jonas, if you liked him when you bought him (without his real identity), you will like him when he will be larger


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

He was tiny when i got him and the only reason I bought him was because I thought one day he would be a big dark rhom, Hes ok I guess its just hes booring as hell, Ive never seen him eat, Ive been trying to train him to eat fresh shrimp at night and by the morning hes only taken one little nibble, and other than that he just sits there in one place all day- Ive had him for 3-4 months now.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Do you think that a Rhom will be more active... I don't think so


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ID complete.

Closed.


----------

